# Missing Bearded Collie - Southminster, Essex



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Southminster - MISSING DOG!!! Please can everyone around Southminster please keep your eyes and ears open for any news about a bearded collie (grey and Longhaired) Jamie got frightened and went missing this evening and there have been no sightings or tracks. We are distraught and have been looking solidly for three hours. Please cross post!

DogLost - Lost: Slate And White Bearded Collie Male In South East (CM0)


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Found this morning after being missing for 12 hours.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

So pleased he has been found. Hope he is none the worse for his little adventure. x


----------

